# Adblock Plus blockt Werbung nicht mehr



## -FA- (6. April 2014)

Hey leute, 
ich habe seid gestern ein sehr nerviges Problem. Adblock Plus blockt viele Werbeanzeigen nicht mehr. Warum auch immer tauchen jetz wieder all diese wunderschönen anzeigen auf, des öfteren mal machen sich externe Seiten auf. Habt ihr auch grad Probleme damit? Was kann ich dagegen tun? 
Ka haben dies etz alle iwie geschafft den adblocker auszutricksen oder stehen die etz plötzlich alle in der White-List??
Taugt die alternative hier was: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-edge/

Fakt is des zeugs soll schnellstmöglich wieder ausm browser, kann ich überhaupt id brauchen des nervige aufpoppende zeugs, zudem dann alles nur no laggt.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (6. April 2014)

Ich habs im Chrome und hier kommt bis dato nix durch.


----------



## Stueppi (6. April 2014)

Hast du "Einige nicht aufdringliche Werbung zulassen" aktiv? Wenn ja, ausschalten. Aktuallisier mal deine Filterabonnements.


----------



## Bennz (6. April 2014)

ich nutze auch FF und Adblock Edge und sehe keine werbung


----------



## -FA- (6. April 2014)

Also die Einstellung hat sich reingemogelt. Zusätzlich dieses Müll von "Offer Mosquito", wie auch immer, ebenfalls ne morz Plage.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. April 2014)

Die Einstellung ist standardmäßig aktiv bei ABP. Man muss sie von Hand ausschalten.
Das andere Zeug kenne ich nicht - klingt aber nach nem Werbeunternehmen. Wenn das in der White-List ist, ist´s kein Wunder, dass du viel Werbung sehen musst. Also entweder ABP aktualisieren, danach das Häkchen bei "Einige nichtaufdringliche Werbung zulassen" wieder weg und das "Offer Mosquito"-Zeugs aus der Whitelist oder ABP löschen und auf ein anderes AddOn umsteigen. AddBlockEdge ist auch gut und blockt ab Werk alles weg. Bei mir sind zusätzlich noch NoScript, CookieKiller und Ghostery im Einsatz. Hilft auch enorm, um Werbung (grade per Script) und Tracking zu eleminieren.

PS: Habe grade mal kurz "Offer Mosquito" in ne Suchmaschine eingegeben. Du scheinst dir was eingefangen zu haben. Hier und  hier gibt´s Hilfe.


----------



## WarPilot (6. April 2014)

Was für eine Version von FF benutzt du


----------



## -FA- (6. April 2014)

die 28er version
Jop hab schon malwarebytes drüber gelasse.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. April 2014)

-FA- schrieb:


> Jop hab schon malwarebytes drüber gelasse.



Und? Jetzt wieder alles gut?


----------



## -FA- (6. April 2014)

Jap der scheiß is weg. Aber mal ernsthaft wer bringt so en scheiß in umlauf?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. April 2014)

Firmen, die sich mit Affiliate-Programmen und ähnlichem eine goldene Nase verdienen wollen, ohne selber was zu tun. Der Witz bei solchen "Preis-Vergleich-Tools" ist nämlich, dass man eben nicht zum Shop mit dem tiefsten Preis geleitet wird, sondern dass die wirklich guten Shops gar nicht angezeigt werden und deren Seiten "dank" dem Tool vielleicht auch nicht besuchbar sind.


----------



## Nexus71 (13. April 2014)

Adguard scheint auch gut zu sein, das nutze ich grade.......mit Opera und Chrome zu empfehlen !


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. April 2014)

Ich würde noch das System auf weitere Schädlinge prüfen, benutze ein Antivirensystem das außerhalb von Windows arbeitet, zb : Kaspersky Rescue Disk - Download - CHIP -  gehört zu den allerbesten, ist immer aktuell (wie die Vollversion) dank Update Funktion.
Funktioniert auch via USB Stick, wenn man keine CD verschwenden möchte : Wie kann ich die Kaspersky Notfall-CD 10 auf ein USB-Gerät kopieren?


----------

